# Does 1 flea = an infestation?



## Alexah (Jun 8, 2008)

I just found out that my mom saw a flea last night. Yes, one flea. And, yes, I'm beside myself right now. Let's just say that I'm not exactly bug-friendly. I freak out when seeing a gnat or ant, so fleas...well, I really don't want to go there.

We have 3 dogs aside from the bunnies. They're treated monthly with either Advantage or Revolution.I've not seen any on my little toy fox terrier and she's usually the one we'd see them on since she's got such short hair. To be honest, I've not seen any and I've not gotten bitten either, but the sheer fact that my mom saw the one has me reeling.

So far this year I've opted out of flea-treating my buns. I'm probably going to look into it, but would really rather not push the issue unless absolutely necessary. But does one flea mean that we're infested? Or could it simply mean that a flea hitched a ride on one of our dogs?

This may seem like a completely ridiculous question, but for me it isn't. I'm extremely allergic to sprays and "bombs" to get of fleas in the house and I'm also scared of being a flea haven. I'm hoping it's just an isolated incident, but would like some corroboration before I go completely insane. 

So...please?


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm not totally sure, but in my experience one flea tends to lead to others. I know you're not sure about treating your animals right now, but as soon as I see a flea anywhere in the house, I dose the cat and the buns with advantage (for small cats and rabbits, the box says) and that kills the flea in every life stage I think. So if you had a bun with fleas and you treated them, the treatment also works on their bedding and everywhere they go apparently.

Last time I had to de-flea any of my pets was a long long time ago now, and I haven't seen a flea since, and all three go inside and outside.


----------



## Alexah (Jun 8, 2008)

I appreciate the advice. I think I'm going to have to dose the bunnies even though I don't necessarily want to. I know, right now, that my bunnies are 100% flea free, but the fact that even though my dogs are treated doesn't mean a flea can't be brought in the house by then. And that means an infestation. Ugh. It's just frustrating.

Well, better to be safe than sorry. I just hate fleas and get so anxious about even the possibility of a flea near me or my pets. And it's made worse by the fact that I'm so sensitive and allergic to all flea-treatment products. Oh well - I guess it is what it is.

Thanks again. Here's to hoping flea free really is the way to be :?.


----------



## ra7751 (Jun 9, 2008)

Just another option....in my opinion, Revolution is by far the best flea medication available. Unfortunately, it is rather costly and does require a prescription from a vet. But it works great and treats several other bugs including some intestinal parasites.

Randy


----------



## Alexah (Jun 9, 2008)

I appreciate the suggestions already given and am taking them to heart, but before going there we're going to try some other things as well since we've not seen any fleas in the house or on any of the animals. By all appearances, it seems like it was an isolated occurance, but I am taking it seriously and will do everything possible to keep the fleas out and me and all the pets happy.

We combed the dogs through with a flea comb along with the rabbits and came up with a whole lot of nothing. No fleas! And as a precaution we sprayed the underside of the carpeting (rugs) in the downstairs portion of the house last night and then I vaccuumed the entire first floor this morning (with a portion of a flea collar in the vaccuum). I'm not going to spray upstairs unless there's a true reason to as I'm very sensitive to the sprays and other products and I'd prefer not to go there unless it's absolutely necessary.

As far as which product I'll use if it comes down to it, I think it'll be Revolution. I have an appointment for a check up for my babies next month and will just wait until then to get the prescription unless something else crops up beforehand. And if I absolutely need something, I know the Advantage will work.

I'm trying to be as responsible as I can without putting myself at risk for no reason. Fleas are a huge fear for me since I struggle very much with severe OCD around certain issues. So I don't want to go off the deep end on an issue that's not really an issue at all.

Gee, I hope that all made sense. Thanks again for the support and advice!


----------

